# O kultuře toho vím



## wanipa

Ahoj!

I've got a sentence like this:

O židovské kultuře toho vím jen málo.

1. Does "toho" only mean "that" as conjunction or maybe also with the sense of "by the way"?

2. Is the sentence still grammartically correct if I omit "toho", hence:

O židovské kultuře vím jen málo.

Thanks!


----------



## Mori.cze

Hi wanipa,
1) no
2) yes

_Toho_ is a declension of _to_, "it" (specifically genitive case singular), here referring to all the stuff I know about the Jewish culture. It is common and idiomatic to add it as kind of an emphasis in such sentences, but unnecessary. Your sentence (2), i.e. without "toho", sounds more formal, while also less probable to be really said.

other examples of such construction: e.g.
* _Ví toho hodně_ = he knows a lot, literally "he knows a lot of it", better English "he knows a lot of stuff"
* _Hodně toho zažil_ = he experienced/went through a lot
* _Hodně toho pamatuje_ = (s)he remembers a lot, meaning (s)he is old, possibly enough to have memories of some historical events.


----------



## wanipa

Thanks a lot, Mori!

Got an attached question.

* _Ví toho hodně_
* _Hodně toho zažil_ 
* _Hodně toho pamatuje_

Can I, partially or totally, use "moc" instead of "hodně" here?


----------



## Mori.cze

Yes, you can. It is, however, more colloquial and the meaning shifts slightly from simple "a lot" in a direction of "more than enough", so it wouldn't be my first choice except for context such as maybe "of course he has psychological problems, he went through so much last year" or "do not bet that he is wrong, he knows a lot about this". However, it is only a nuance, no strict change of the meaning.


----------



## wanipa

That's great!

Again, many thanks!


----------

